# Need some advice with coils



## Couts1990 (30/12/17)

Hi there, i recently purchased a Smok Priv V8 , I'm quite happy with the device but im having major issues with the coils, I buy the ones from smok , the M2 - 0.25 watts . Now im burning through coils like crazy , some are lasting me a day . I have no idea what im doing wrong, i prime the coils properly and then let it sit in the tank for 10-20 minutes to saturate. I make sure never to let my tank get too empty ( i try keep the level about the intakes at all times ). And im getting no warning that the coil is going , ill be happily vaping , no problems , great flavor and smoke , and then suddenly i get this like fizzing noise. And the coil is burnt. Its happening over and over and i have no idea why its driving me insane.

Any advice or explanation from anyone with similar issues would be much appreciated.


----------



## Slick (30/12/17)

Couts1990 said:


> Hi there, i recently purchased a Smok Priv V8 , I'm quite happy with the device but im having major issues with the coils, I buy the ones from smok , the M2 - 0.25 watts . Now im burning through coils like crazy , some are lasting me a day . I have no idea what im doing wrong, i prime the coils properly and then let it sit in the tank for 10-20 minutes to saturate. I make sure never to let my tank get too empty ( i try keep the level about the intakes at all times ). And im getting no warning that the coil is going , ill be happily vaping , no problems , great flavor and smoke , and then suddenly i get this like fizzing noise. And the coil is burnt. Its happening over and over and i have no idea why its driving me insane.
> 
> Any advice or explanation from anyone with similar issues would be much appreciated.


@Couts1990 Hey bud,its a common problem with Smok coils thats why I dont have any smok tanks anymore,I very usefull tip that was tried and tested,use a thin pin and poke holes through the cotton/wick,there should be 4 wick slots so poke a hole in each,this will allow the juice to reach the coil and avoid burning,I usually did it while the coil was saturated but have heard of people doing it on a new coil as well when the cotton is dry,I think Rip Trippers also have a youtube video showing how to do it,hope you come right otherwise just do what I do,buy a RTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Couts1990 (30/12/17)

Hey thanks for the reply . So its a general thing with these coils and not something im doing wrong then.i've watched reviews online and they like "ive been using this coil for 1-2 weeks " and im thinking wtf lol. I had a look at the little trick with making holes through the slots in the side , Will give that a go and see how it goes, hopefully that does the trick , Otherwise ill have to look at RTA because at 80-100 bucks a pop i cant be replacing coils every 1-3 days.

By the way , any chance you would know if an RTA would work on the device i have? Pretty new to vaping so not too sure if it would work or if i'd need to buy a whole new device again?

Thanks for the response and advice, Much appreciated.


----------



## Adephi (30/12/17)

Couts1990 said:


> By the way , any chance you would know if an RTA would work on the device i have?



Any RTA, RDA, RDTA will fit on the 510 connector. Just take note of the watts. I see it goes up to 60W so you won't be able to build more than one coil. Not a problem if you are after flavour. Just won't be able to blow monster clouds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (30/12/17)

Couts1990 said:


> Hey thanks for the reply . So its a general thing with these coils and not something im doing wrong then.i've watched reviews online and they like "ive been using this coil for 1-2 weeks " and im thinking wtf lol. I had a look at the little trick with making holes through the slots in the side , Will give that a go and see how it goes, hopefully that does the trick , Otherwise ill have to look at RTA because at 80-100 bucks a pop i cant be replacing coils every 1-3 days.
> 
> By the way , any chance you would know if an RTA would work on the device i have? Pretty new to vaping so not too sure if it would work or if i'd need to buy a whole new device again?
> 
> Thanks for the response and advice, Much appreciated.


I answer this question the same way to all new vapers asking about a first RTA.
The OBS Engine RTA,an easy build,no leaks,good flavor and reasonably priced. 
All the OBS tanks are winners in my book.The Engine is a dual coil,the Nano is single and the Mini goes both ways.
The coil deck is so easy to build and they virtually wick themselves. I own a couple of dozen tanks so I've a bit of experience with a veritity of decks and while the OBS tanks are easy building on they still deliver a great vape.A rebuildable tank is the way to go no matter which one you settle on,good luck!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Carnival (30/12/17)

Hi @Couts1990! 

Few things are worse than burning your coils, there goes money out the window! 

I’ve just started learning how to build a RDA, and I put my first one together 2 days ago. I’m loving it! 

RDAs are not for everyone as you need to drip pretty frequently, whereas a tank (RTA) obviously gets filled up with liquid. It’s really up to you, your style of vaping and what you want to get out of it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/12/17)

Welcome to the forum @Couts1990 

Great advice from the members above
Hope you get it sorted, let us know
One more question, what juice(s) are you vaping?

And when you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself to the community here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-492#post-621482


----------



## Couts1990 (30/12/17)

Thanks for the replies people , i really appreciate it. Like i said currently trying the poking holes method. Otherwise i'll move over to an RTA , i see there is even an rta deck available for the tank i have. 

I try different juices but mostly NCV juices as its friends of mine who started that line.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/12/17)

I own a cloud beast and and had burning and leaking issues.
The leaking issue was fixed by putting a rubber ring on top. For the burnt coils I just rebuild them(yes I rebuilt the readymade coils, it's not that difficult). I wait for at least 10 seconds between two puffs for the juices to flow back to the coil. Also I don't go over 100 watts. 

Also luckily the smok beast comes with a rba deck. You can order a rba deck for your tank as well. That can be a solution. That way you won't have to buy a new tank. 

Also I have a few baby beast coils which I purchased by mistake and cannot return. So pm me if interested.


----------

